# تفسير الكتاب المقدس المسموع (صوت) للدكتور مجدي لبيب مع روابط مباشرة



## Molka Molkan (10 أغسطس 2012)

تفسير الكتاب المقدس المسموع (صوت) للدكتور مجدي لبيب مع روابط مباشرة











مقدمات عامة للكتاب المقدس وبعض الأسفار

حمل من هنا

تفسير العهد القديم

حمل من هنا

تفسير العهد الجديد

حمل من هنا



:new5: صلواتكم من أجل استمرار الخدمة :new5:​


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة و يجعلها سبب بركة 
و يديم صليبك استاذي مولكا


----------

